# how to make oil???



## bluntz561 (Jun 21, 2014)

ive been buying oil lately but everyone around my area coming up dry. id like to know the best and right way to make it for my friends and i:vapleaf:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 7, 2014)

Just dont. leave it to the professionals.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2014)

Effen, some of us have no source to get oils made by the professionals.  I plan on making some BHO in the near future.  I am intelligent and can follow directions/instructions well.  I have handled a lot of volatile chemicals in my day.  I believe that I can make it safely.  I have been reading up on Skunk Pharm's site and will be making small batches.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 18, 2014)

if you plan on making oil, just dont. 

Dont. 

Dont. 

Even the pros still blow themselves up. 

Unless youre using a CLS dont. Just dont.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 18, 2014)

ROTFLMAO.... Damn, dude. You are the most closed minded person I have ever seen. LMAO

Never met anyone who lived their life in such a tiny box. LOL Sad, really.

OK, so far. No MG and no oil. Anyone who does is lazy and stupid. LOL

OK, got it.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 18, 2014)

It may come to you as a shock, but close minded I think not. 

\Maybe im just living in a state whose output of cannabis and cannabis products overshadows our agriculture GDP, and we are an agriculture state. 

I speak from PURE experience. Dont blast oil unless you are using a CLOSED LOOP SYSTEM and have been trained by a pro. 

Go ahead, argue that with the dude who has been making bho for over a decade while his skin grafts set in. 

My bad for telling people to avoid using products and procedures that can get you killed, injured or worse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2014)

Effen,,Colorado is doing a pretty good job with MMJ,,Cali is not the only State anymore making strides with Weed Bro. Hell they seem to be in the news allot more then Cali. Cali is from my understanding in big Financial trouble,,Colorado is not.
Your right about one thing,,Weed is the only thing Cali has thats keeping it afloat.
As for BHO,,my lazy asss will leave that to others. Ill stick with Bubble or Grain Alcohol extraction.

 Im still looking for a Golf Cart from Fisher Price,,the real ones cost to much. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2014)

I think what Effen is saying is,,that unless your from Cali,,ya dont know shet and your Lazy.:farm: I dont need a Pro,,there is plenty Honey coming outta Colorado,,, who has by the way, taken the spot light away from Cali. I see the news all the time,,and dont here squat about Cali anymore,,unless its about Fires or crooked Politicians bankrupting the State.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2014)

WeedHopper said:


> I think what Effen is saying is,,that unless your from Cali,,ya dont know shet and your Lazy.:farm: I dont need a Pro,,there is plenty Honey coming outta Colorado,,, who has by the way, taken the spot light away from Cali. I see the news all the time,,and dont here squat about Cali anymore,,unless its about Fires or crooked Politicians bankrupting the State.



I agree completely.


----------

